# Phrag. tetzlaffianum



## SlipperFan (Jul 14, 2017)

First time this has bloomed. I think it is quite nice. Thank you, David, for giving the info about how to make Dropbox images appear here.


----------



## troy (Jul 15, 2017)

Very nice!! Alot of pearceii in it


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Jul 15, 2017)

Very nice for first blooming


----------



## blondie (Jul 15, 2017)

I really like this species looks very gothic congrats.


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 15, 2017)

That is a nice one Dot,where did that clone come from?
It is different to the one I have and some others I have seen.


----------



## abax (Jul 15, 2017)

Wonderful plant and the first bloom is impressive. Uh, if
you ever want to divide it...


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 16, 2017)

troy said:


> Very nice!! Alot of pearceii in it


I see caricinum, moreso. Some say this is a cross between caricinum, caudatum, longifolium & equadorense (pearcei).


phrag guy said:


> That is a nice one Dot,where did that clone come from?
> It is different to the one I have and some others I have seen.


It is from Tom Kalina. Thanks, Tom


abax said:


> Wonderful plant and the first bloom is impressive. Uh, if
> you ever want to divide it...


It may be awhile, but I'll put your name on a tag.


----------



## abax (Jul 16, 2017)

Thank you, dear! We should both live so long...


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice one Dot!


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks Dot,I thought so,I remember when Allan sold the first of theses and I am Sure Tom was in Toronto at a show.
They grow very fast


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Jul 20, 2017)

Very nice! 
I never seen any seedling from that plant yet, is this a seedling or a division?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2017)

Phrag-Plus said:


> Very nice!
> I never seen any seedling from that plant yet, is this a seedling or a division?



I believe it is a seedling. Maybe Tom will weigh in.


----------



## naoki (Jul 21, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## raymond (Jul 21, 2017)

very nice


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 22, 2017)

Dot - It's a division of one of the first group released in Toronto. Do you have an updated flower photo?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 22, 2017)

tomkalina said:


> Dot - It's a division of one of the first group released in Toronto. Do you have an updated flower photo?



No -- it was fully open. But I can take another, if you wish.


----------



## Gilda (Jul 22, 2017)

dark and lovely :clap:


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 23, 2017)

Dot,

Not necessary if there's been no further flower development. 

Thanks, Tom


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 23, 2017)

tomkalina said:


> Dot,
> 
> Not necessary if there's been no further flower development.
> 
> Thanks, Tom



Ah, but there has! I didn't realize the petals had twisted until I took this photo today:


----------



## phrag guy (Jul 24, 2017)

Very nice one Dot,looks like the ones I am used to seeing


----------



## tomkalina (Jul 24, 2017)

I _thought_ those petals might twist eventually. FYI - We've just deflasked our first Phrag. tetzlaffianum hybrid: Phrag. (tetzlaffianum x fischeri). Not sure if it's been made before north of the border?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2017)

tomkalina said:


> I _thought_ those petals might twist eventually. FYI - We've just deflasked our first Phrag. tetzlaffianum hybrid: Phrag. (tetzlaffianum x fischeri). Not sure if it's been made before north of the border?



Should be interesting.


----------

